# Auto Cruise Control System (ASCD) Installation



## gixxer12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi,

I own a T30 X-trail 2004 SE 2.0 Petrol edition and I want to install an Auto Cruise Control System module (Nissan genuine-part or After-market). The Schematic diagram of manual refers that genuine ASCD steering switch module is connected to pins 99 and 57 of ECM.

If I buy this module from NISSAN dealer and just connect it to these 2 pins,it would be functional or the ECM needs further programming for cruise control function?

Does anybody did ever this modification? 


Thanks,
Steve


----------



## ser848 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi, I was about to do that mod too and then I show your post. Any progress made?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Not sure this is possible...

You may find some useful informaton in this thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/127041-uk-guys-please-help-steering-wheel.html


----------



## gixxer12 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi,
I didn't try it yet.
But you need also 2 extra switches (One more for the clutch pedal and one more for the brake pedal)
I don't know if ECU needs any further programming.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

I think I would rather just trade it in on an xtrail with cruise. Less hassle.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

hmmm that much trouble... too bad


----------

